# 21 Buns Need Rescue



## Little Bunny (Nov 9, 2010)

There are many bunnies at the Gambrills Organic farm in Maryland.  The farmers are going to keep 4 Does and the rest will be killed for meat next week. Please help and adopt one or foster one if you can. There are a total of 27, both male and female. One Doe is pregnant. I have taken 2 and a friend of mine will be taking another 2. That leaves 21 bunnies that need a home by this weekend. I have contacted numerous rescues and had noresponse yet. I understand that most are full, but I can't look the other way and not try every resource that I can find. 

Photos available on http://tinyurl.com/28l3jma

I visit this farm once a week to pet, fill water and food bowls for these rabbits. Most are scared, but have come to know me. I do not use a cage in my home and my rabbits are all litter trained. As you all know from experience, these animals are great fun, we just have to be patient and loving. Thanks for looking and considering one. Please tell other rescues. We don't have much time. Please feel free to call me. 410-793-5314 Thank you for looking, Jackie


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 9, 2010)

if we could get a couple to idaho i would be glad to help

crystal


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 9, 2010)

are some of those rex or mini rex? it looks like it. idk just curious


----------



## Little Bunny (Nov 9, 2010)

I may end up doing that! We need a driver! HA! I have had so many responses today from local rabbit rescues. What kind and generous human beings!!!!!!

I will keep you post though. Thanks so much for offering Crystal. That was so sweet!!!!!! Jackie


----------



## Little Bunny (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what a Rex is. I have 2 Dutch and one Mutt. I am learning a lot about the different breeding from folks like you. Thank you!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

a rex, mini rex fur feels like velvet




















theres some pics to give you an idea.

http://www.nmrrc.net/

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/critters/rabbits/minirex.php

http://www.helium.com/items/1271835-mini-rex-rabbits-pets

http://mr-colors.tripod.com/

http://cottonwoodfarms.tripod.com/pencil.html

http://hubpages.com/hub/Bunny-Breed-Guide-Rex-Rabbits

http://www.zoo-zoom.com/Rex%20Rabbits.htm

also some sites to help you out

Crystal


----------



## Little Bunny (Nov 10, 2010)

ok, yes there are 3 of those. I always think of them as the rabbit from "The Velvetine Rabbit" book. I am off to bed. Have to get up early for an early day at work. Talk with you later.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

I want all 3. gn

Crystal


----------



## mysticfire (Nov 15, 2010)

They are adorable! I wish I could get to where you are to adopt them!


----------



## Little Bunny (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you. We have 8 Does left. They are all so sweet. I have had numerous people come to their rescue and I believe in my heart that they could not have found better homes!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 4, 2010)

Kind and generous human beings, responses from local rescues.... all good. I hope they made it to safety. Did those females make it out, and into loving, nuturing hands?


----------



## Little Bunny (Dec 5, 2010)

I still have 2 Moms with a total of 7 babies. One litter is going on 4 weeks old, the other 3 weeks. I also have 4 females. I am tired! If anyone would like to adopt or foster,that would be great. I have a number of house animals myself and farm animals. I don't want to, but I may have to take the rest of the buns to the local (no kill) shelter to be put up for adoption. I am over my head at this point.


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Dec 5, 2010)

if we can get some to idaho i would still be more than glad to foster

Crystal


----------



## Little Bunny (Dec 5, 2010)

thanks so much! I have one Rex female here. Not sure how to get her to you but I appreciate the gesture! Jackie


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm gonna see if there are any drivers hat are headed out this way that would be willing to haul her. 

Crystal


----------



## dmdhart (Dec 5, 2010)

Jackie,

wanted you to know that "Cujo", lol is doing great. She is such a joy and I am so glad that I was able to rescue her. How many are left? If you're in a jam, I could probably take one or two more. Someone just gave me a donation of some really good hay (LOTS of it) and bags and bags of barley treats! They're planning on bringing more too!

Thank you for all the hard work that you're doing

Donna


----------



## Little Bunny (Dec 5, 2010)

Did the other reply get to you? thanks for taking Kujo! HA! I will be ok and I'm sure there are others out there to take another bun. You have done your part and I thank you. Stay in touch. Jackie


----------

